# il fatto che



## ANGELİCA

Dopo "il fatto che" viene congiuntivo o indicativo? Grazie


----------



## effeundici

Puoi scrivere una frase intera?


----------



## annapo

ANGELİCA said:


> Dopo "il fatto che" viene congiuntivo o indicativo? Grazie


 

In linea di massima sì, ma dipende dal contesto.


----------



## Azazel81

annapo said:


> In linea di massima sì, ma dipende dal contesto.



In linea di massima quale delle due? Visto che chi ha aperto il thread (e non è italiano) pone due opzioni (congiuntivo e indicativo)?

Comunque dipende dal contesto.

Io posso dire: "il fatto che sei mio fratello non ti dà il diritto di trattarmi sempre male", oppure "il fatto che ci siano macchie visibili, non significa che il pavimento sia pulito".

Qui credo ci si debba rifare alle regole di utilizzo del congiuntivo e dell'indicativo.


----------



## ANGELİCA

"il fatto che sei mio fratello non ti dà il diritto di trattarmi sempre male", oppure "il fatto che ci siano macchie visibili, non significa che il pavimento sia pulito".
ma non sono riuscita a capirle in realta' le differenze di significato di queste frasi! Perche' avrei usato l'indicativo nella frase seconda. Potreste aiutarmi? Grazie


----------



## adrianocroce

Nella prima frase si usa l'indicativo perchè il fatto che tu sia mio fratello o no , non è controverso (cioè incerto).Nella seconda frase si sta facendo un'ipotesi (fra l'altro penso che la frase sia "il fatto che ci siano macchie visibili non significa che il pavimento non sia pulito". Cioè vuol dire : tu dici che ci sono macchie e quindi il pavimento non è pulito.Io dico il contrario.Spero di non averti creato maggior confusione !


----------



## effeundici

Mah! Io avrei detto: _Il fatto che tu *sia *mio fratello_


----------



## adrianocroce

effeundici said:


> Mah! Io avrei detto: _Il fatto che tu *sia *mio fratello_


Mah ! Forse io l'avrei scritto. Ma detto proprio no.Suona del tutto innaturale.
Dopotutto, lo so che sei mio fratello


----------



## Danloor

Uhm... Opinione:
1) i risultati concordano sul fatto che XY è leggermente sfavorito 
2) i risultati concordano sul fatto che XY sia leggermente sfavorito


Quale delle due?


----------



## infinite sadness

A me suona meglio il congiuntivo.


----------



## Passante

infinite sadness said:


> A me suona meglio il congiuntivo.


Anche a me


----------



## Necsus

Danloor said:


> Uhm... Opinione:
> 1) i risultati concordano sul fatto che XY è leggermente sfavorito
> 2) i risultati concordano sul fatto che XY sia leggermente sfavorito
> Quale delle due?


Visto che si tratta di un fatto, sul quale per di più vi è concordia, non vedo francamente motivo di ricorrere al congiuntivo. 
Da 'Ma che modo' di L. Satta:
"Il fatto che il treno parte con mezz'ora di ritardo scombussola i nostri progetti. Con _fatto_, dunque, sostantivo che indica una realtà, ancora più reale giacché è o sembra già avvenuta, l'indicativo va benissimo. Le eccezioni [nella narrativa] ci sono, e numerose. [...] In modo uguale si comportano, naturalmente, _il fatto è che, sta di fatto che_".


----------



## Danloor

Già. Ma stranamente a molti suona sempre meglio il congiuntivo.

Secondo me, servirebbe una bella riforma grammaticale chiara e radicale da parte della Crusca sul modello di quelle fatte in Spagna e Germania anni addietro.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Perfettamente d'accordo con Nex circa l'equazione: "fattualità --> "indicativo".
Questo però si applica anche alla frase di Aza sulle macchie, la cui esistenza non è messa in discussione dall'interlocutore:
"Il fatto che ci _sono_ macchie visibili non significa che il pavimento non sia pulito".

@ Dan. A molti "suona meglio" il congiuntivo semplicemente perché a molti è stato insegnato che "ci vuole" il congiuntivo. Annosa questione.

Saluti.

GS
PS Pensandoci adesso, la seconda parte della frase sulle macchie non potrebbe accontentarsi a sua volta dell'indicativo?
"Il fatto che ci _sono_ macchie visibili non significa che il pavimento non _è_ pulito".? (Suoni bene o suoni male...)


----------



## Qwerty3781122

Perché dopo "il fatto che" ci vuole il congiuntivo?

Perché dopo "_è come dire che_" ci vuole l'indicativo? Non esprime forse un'ipotesi?


----------



## Necsus

Qwerty3781122 said:


> Perché dopo "il fatto che" ci vuole il congiuntivo?
> Perché dopo "_è come dire che_" ci vuole l'indicativo? Non esprime forse un'ipotesi?


Chi l'ha detto che dopo 'il fatto che' _ci vuole _il congiuntivo? Vedi il post #12. 
E il secondo caso francamente non mi sembra proprio che esprima un'ipotesi.


----------



## giginho

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Perfettamente d'accordo con Nex circa l'equazione: "fattualità --> "indicativo".
> Questo però si applica anche alla frase di Aza sulle macchie, la cui esistenza non è messa in discussione dall'interlocutore:
> "Il fatto che ci _sono_ macchie visibili non significa che il pavimento non sia pulito".
> 
> @ Dan. A molti "suona meglio" il congiuntivo semplicemente perché a molti è stato insegnato che "ci vuole" il congiuntivo. Annosa questione.
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> GS
> PS Pensandoci adesso, la seconda parte della frase sulle macchie non potrebbe accontentarsi a sua volta dell'indicativo?
> "Il fatto che ci _sono_ macchie visibili non significa che il pavimento non _è_ pulito".? (Suoni bene o suoni male...)



Provo a fare un po' di casino:

A: Ci sono macchie visibili: il pavimento non è pulito
b: Il fatto che ci sono macchie visibili (b accetta il rilievo di A sul pavimento) non implica che il pavimento non è pulito (b rifiuta il dato di fatto che il pavimento non sia pulito)

A: Ci sono macchie visibili: il pavimento non è pulito
B il fatto che ci siano macchie visibili (b non accetta il rilievo di A ma lo prende in considerazione per procedere con la conversazione) non implica che il pavimento non sia pulito (idem)

Il primo dialogo non ammette repliche né in un senso né nell'altro, mentre il secondo potrebbe essere:

A: ma come cavolo hai lavato il pavimento? Ci sono ancora delle macchie, come puoi dire che è pulito?
B: A parte che io di macchie non ne vedo....e poi, il fatto che ci siano macchie visibili non implica che il pavimento non sia pulito 

E' un po' tirata per i capelli?


----------



## Youngfun

Io lo interpreto così:

1) Il fatto che ci sono macchie visibili non significa che il pavimento non è pulito
Sto mostrando il pavimento in questione a qualcuno, e gli sto spiegando che quel pavimento che hanno sotto gli occhi pur avendo delle macchie si può considerare pulito.

2) Il fatto che ci siano macchie visibili non significa che il pavimento non sia pulito
Sto facendo un corso di addestrazione per gli addetti alla pulizia dei pavimenti, e gli spiego che se ipoteticamente, dopo aver pulito un pavimento, esso dovesse avere delle macchie, beh sarebbe pulito lo stesso.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

... _addestramento_, Young. 

GS


----------



## Youngfun

Sì, grazie, Giorgio... ho fatto un errore di distramento distrazione


----------



## chambers

Ciao,

Vorrei sapere se la frase seguente è giusta : "il fatto che io conosc*a* il congiuntivo presente mi aiuta".

Vorrei anche sapere se posso dire : "il fatto che io conosc*o* il congiuntivo presente mi aiuta".

Grazie


----------



## Oikeiosis

Sì, è corretta (la prima frase).
La seconda è grammaticalmente scorretta, anche se molto frequente nel linguaggio quotidiano (purtroppo!).


----------



## mario12

*C*redo che grammaticalmente sia corretto solo il congiuntivo con verbi che esprimono opinione;
nel liguaagio corrente trova sempre più applicazione l'indicativo, salvo quando si voglia esprimere incertezza in merito all'opinione espressa.
L'uso de congiuntivo quando si esprime una opinione è anche una fatto di educazione perché toglie all'affermazione il carattere perentorio di verità oggettiva, sottolineando che quanto affermato è solo un proprio apprezzamento personale.


----------



## Necsus

mario12 said:


> *C*redo che grammaticalmente sia corretto solo il congiuntivo con verbi che esprimono opinione;


Scusa, Mario, qual è il verbo che esprime opinione, nella frase sottoposta da Chambers?

E comunque, dal post #12:


Necsus said:


> Visto che si tratta di un fatto, sul quale per di più vi è concordia, non vedo francamente motivo di ricorrere al congiuntivo.
> Da 'Ma che modo' di L. Satta:
> "Il fatto che il treno parte con mezz'ora di ritardo scombussola i nostri progetti. Con _fatto_, dunque, sostantivo che indica una realtà, ancora più reale giacché è o sembra già avvenuta, l'indicativo va benissimo. Le eccezioni [nella narrativa] ci sono, e numerose. [...] In modo uguale si comportano, naturalmente, _il fatto è che, sta di fatto che_".


----------



## lorenzos

Secondo la mia modesta opinione non tratta di una differenza semantica ma di una varietà di registro:
- _Il fatto che sia qui manifesta il mio interesse.
- il fatto che sono qui dimostra che sono interessato._
Oppure:
- _Il fatto che abbia sparato non può essere assunto come prova di una volontà omicida.
- Il fatto che ha sparato non vuol dire che voleva uccidere._


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> una varietà di registro


C'è del vero in quello che hai scritto.  Tuttavia io esiterei a usare il congiuntivo in una frase come questa:
_Il fatto che adesso hai compiuto diciott' anni non ti autorizza a dire le parolacce._
Dicendo _Il fatto che adesso tu abbia compiuto diciott'anni_... mi sembrerebbe quasi di mettere in dubbio questa realtà (ma forse solo io ho questa impressione).
La metterei così: dopo ''il fatto che'', soprattutto nel parlato è ammesso l'uso dell'indicativo quando il 'fatto' menzionato è una realtà indiscutibile.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Il fatto che


Per come la vedo io, probabilmente potrei sbagliarmi, con_ il  fatto che _(quando introduce un evento/fatto dato per certo) il congiuntivo non si dovrebbe usare, e non rientra neppure in uno di quei casi di uso formale congiuntivo, uso informale indicativo; vedere a questo proposito  il punto #24. Tuttavia, molti parlanti avvertono la necessità di usare il congiuntivo, forse per una sorta d'ipercorrezione. Lo ammetto, io sono fra coloro che _col fatto che_ impiegherebbero volentieri il congiuntivo. Ripeto, questa è una mia impressione personale e come tale va presa.


----------



## Armodio

Il busillis non è risolvibile riportando tutto a una logica cartesiana o a un sillogismo.
Ci sono più fattori che concorrono alla scelta dell'uno o dell'altro modo, e talvolta (fatta eccezione per i casi di servitù grammaticale, per  moduli che ricalcano il latino, per tipologie di verbi introduttori palesemente carichi di soggettività - tutte cose ormai normativizzate da tempo) i due modi possono essere validi entrambi e pure alternarsi nel corso di uno stesso periodo. Tanto meglio se questa "variatio" è una scelta ponderata e artisticamente voluta.

Lasciando da parte i casi in cui congiuntivo e indicativo rispecchiano uno spostamento del centro psicologico (in sostanza, la cosiddetta "obliquità" del congiuntivo), spesso la forza lessicalizzante* del verbo (o espressione) sovrordinato contagia la subordinata portandola nella sfera della soggettività.

In altri casi è la semplice *posizione *nella frase a far gioco. Un tipico caso è la dislocazione/anticipazione a sinistra della completiva: tramite anticipazione e congiuntivo metto in evidenza/tematizzo non il "rema/nuovo" ma il "dato", cioè ciò che già sappiamo e che non balza quindi in primo piano. Congiuntivo tematizzato che è di prassi tendenzialmente con le reggenze che lo ammettono; negli altri casi la scelta è aperta.
L'asserzione e il nucleo informativo che vogliamo marcare poggiano invece sull'indicativo.
Ecco quindi _il fatto è che/è un (dato di) fatto che _seguito dall'indicativo, ossia "vi racconto quanto segue: X *fa/ha fatto/fece* y". È quasi un'informazione indipendente, con una sua autonomia e pertanto va supportata dall'indicativo.

Viceversa, si apre la porta al congiuntivo in un caso come _il fatto che X *faccia/abbia fatto/facesse* y (_blocco unico del "dato/tema") _è sotto gli occhi di tutti_ o, ancor più facilmente, con anticipazione, _che X *faccia/abbia fatto/facesse* y è sotto gli occhi di tutti.
 _Quel che fa/ha fatto X lo sappiamo tutti e tale notizia (cioè, che tutti lo sanno) ci preme di evidenziare.

Stessa cosa con _certo (è) che...- Cosa? - Che Andrea *è *proprio forte _rispetto a _è certo che Andrea sia forte _o _che sia forte è cosa certa/nota. _

Tipico esempio potrebbe essere un botta e risposta come _Certo che Federer *è *proprio forte. - Beh, che Federer *sia* forte è cosa nota/certa/inoppugnabile._

È chiaro che in casi siffatti non è in ballo la  maggiore o minore verità o evidenza e neppure l'opposizione oggettività/soggettività.
È la marcatezza, la struttura della frase, che concorrono alla scelta.

*=l'influsso del senso del verbo reggente o dei nessi che ne fanno le veci sulla forma della subordinata.


----------

